# Cutting log



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Howdy!

So been on here for a few months now and decided to start my first blog. After a rather unsuccessful bulking cycle i am back to cutting, which i much prefer to be honest. My previous cycle was plagued by injury and that in conjunction with a pretty poor knowledge of bulking successfully. Anyway, we learn from our mistakes...

So my stats:

Age- 24

Height- 5'9

Weight- 196lbs

BF- 19%

Diet:

Meal 1

Protein shake (120 cals, p-24, c-3g, f-1g)

oats ( 200 cals, p-5.5g, c- 30.2g, f-4.1)

1 tbs peanut butter (88 cals, p-3.6g c- 3g f-7.5)

Total: 408 cals, Protein: 33.1g, Carbs: 36.2g, Fat: 12.6

Meal 2

chicken (212 cals, p- 32g, c-0g, f-8g

rice (170 cals, p- 4g, c- 37, f- 0g)

veg

Total: 403 cals, Protein: 37g, Carbs: 37g, Fat: 8g

Meal 3

tuna (116 cals, p-26g, c-0, f-1g

salad

Sunflower seeds (150 cals, p-23.4g, c-18.6g, f-10.3g)

Total: 276 cals, Protein: 49.4g, Carbs: 20.1g, Fat: 11.3g

Meal 4

2 slices wholemeal bread (110 cals, p-5g, c-19.4g, f-1)

Low fat cheese (25 cals, p-2.2g, c-1.2g, f-1.3g)

shake (120 cals, p-24, c-3g, f-1g)

Total: 225 cals, Protein: 31.2g, Carbs: 23.6g, Fat: 3.3g

Meal 5 PWO

shake (120 cals, p-24, c-3g, f-1g)

Fruit (121 cals, 1g, c-31g, f-0g)

Total: 241 cals, Protein 25g, Carbs: 34g, Fat:1g

Meal 6

steak/chicken/turkey (212 cals, p- 32g, c-0g, f-8g)

jacket potato/rice (170 cals, p- 4g, c- 37, f- 0g)

green veg

Total: 392 cals, Protein: 36gs, Carbs: 38.5g, Fat: 8g

Total: 2045 cals, Protein: 211.7g, Carbs: 195.1g, Fat: 44.2g (APROX)

( I am open to crit on this )

Training:

I will be doing a 5 day split, following a MAX OT programme. With 2-3 days of cardio.

Mon- Legs

Tues- Arms & Abs

Wed- Shoulders

Thurs- Chest & Abs

Fri- Back

Pics will follow...


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Pretty much what i plan to do except i plan to increase my dose of weed from .5g to 1g daily and reduce my lager intake by 80%


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> Pretty much what i plan to do except i plan to increase my dose of weed from .5g to 1g daily and reduce my lager intake by 80%


That sounds ample. I've heard half a bottle of vodka is a great pre workout supp when cutting. So going to try this.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> Pretty much what i plan to do except i plan to increase my dose of weed from .5g to 1g daily and reduce my lager intake by 80%


If your reducing your carbs (lager) that dramatically then you would need to replace it with fat. I recommend kfc and maccy d's twice a day


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JS72 said:


> If your reducing your carbs (lager) that dramatically then you would need to replace it with fat. I recommend kfc and maccy d's twice a day


Just inject lard mate. Much better.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Add in a bottle of wine to really dry you out 

Subbed to this bro, good luck with your goals! Will be watching.

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Add in a bottle of wine to really dry you out
> 
> Subbed to this bro, good luck with your goals! Will be watching.
> 
> Dan


Haha cheers Dan. Will get some proper post going by tomorrow


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Haha cheers Dan. Will get some proper post going by tomorrow


Nice one. Are you doing your cardio fasted? or after weights?

What is your target weight and how much are you aiming to lose per week?

Are you using anything to assist your cut?

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> Nice one. Are you doing your cardio fasted? or after weights?
> 
> What is your target weight and how much are you aiming to lose per week?
> 
> ...


Because of the shifts i work i depends on when i can workout. But most the time it will be fasted cardio. Dont have a target weight but looking to get to about 10-12% bf. Using t5 at the moment, will also use clen in due course. Will aim to lose about 2-3lbs a week, but i am more focused on bf % rather than weight


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Ahhh i am soooo hungry :-(


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok so just out the gym:

SLDL- 2 x 10 80kg (warm up) 3 x 8 100kg

Leg press - 3 x 12 180kg

Calf press - 3 x 10 160kg

Squats - 1 x 6 120kg, 1 x 6 130kg, 1 x 6 135kg

Barbell Calf Raises - 3 x 8 100kg


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Also, I realise that my lifts are nothing compared to most on here but as long as I am giving my all and progressig then I cant really ask for more!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Today:

Dumbbell curls 1 x 10 14kg, 2 x 6 18kg

Barbell curls 2 x 6 45kg

Preacher curls 1 x 6 16kg

Overhead extensions 2 x 6 28kg

Dips 2 x 8

Skull crushers 1 x 6 30kg

Crunches 15 x 3

Jackknifes 12 x 3

Started my t5s yesterday. Man they make you sweat!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good mate, keep up the good work


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Gym stats for yesterday were:

Seated shoulder press 3 x 6 44kg

Upright row 2 x 8 45kg

Bent over lat raises 1 x 6 32kg

Dumbbell Shrugs 3 x 8 64kg

Enjoying being back on low calorie diet. Feeling more energized from the T5 and less bloated from trying to bulk! Had no cravings so far, but i am only on day 4 so i am sure they will come soon enough!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Yesterday:

Bench press: 3 x 6 60kg

Decline Fly: 3 x 6 18kg

Incline dumbbell press: 3 x 6 24kg

Chest is my weakest area and its the first time i've been able to workout my chest in over a month due to injury and being on holiday. It also sucks that i train alone so i have no spotter espcially for bench press as i felt like i could of maybe done a bit more but didnt want to risk the bar falling on my pretty face  I hate using the smith machine, so would rather drop the weight if training on my own.

I think i need to reduce the carbs on my diet, so will have a rethink over the weekend. Also hope to get some pics up.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Bench press: 3 x 6 60kg
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem in the past before I found a new project/ training partner I found that It was safer for me to use dumbell presses instead of barbell or smith as It allowed me to go to failure without the risk of dropping a bar on my chest 

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Back today:

Deadlifts 1 x 6 100kg, 3 x 5 90kg

Lat pulldowns 3 x 6 (can't remember weight and I didn't write it down)

T bar rows 3 x 6 70kg

Bent over rows 1 x 6 60kg, 1 x 6 65kg, 1 x 6 70kg


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

dannyiron said:


> I've had the same problem in the past before I found a new project/ training partner I found that It was safer for me to use dumbell presses instead of barbell or smith as It allowed me to go to failure without the risk of dropping a bar on my chest
> 
> Dan


Yea I much prefer dumbbells for chest the the same reasons


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Started keto today. Its something i have been keen to try for a while. Hoping for some good fat loss


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

What kind of meal plan do you have planned for keto bud?

Good look

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Legs yesterday went like this:

SLDL- 2 x 10 80kg, 3 x 8 100kg

Leg press - 3 x 12 180kg

Calf press - 3 x 12 160kg

Squats - 1 x 6 120kg, 1 x 6 130kg, 1 x 6 135kg

Barbell Calf Raises - 3 x 10 100kg

Increased reps from last week slightly. Feel like my legs respond better to higher reps.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

New meal plan is:

Meal 1

8 whole eggs: P- 44. F-35.2. C-2.4 (Calories 504)

Meal 2

Protein shake 2 scoops: P- 48g F-2 C-6 (Calories 240)

2	servings of olive oil- F-20.2g (Calories 180)

Meal 3

tuna: P-30g F- 0.5 (calories 100)

Salad (Calories 10)

2 servings of olive oil- F-20.2g (Calories 180)

Meal 4

Packet of almonds(70g): P-17.8 F- 39 C-4.55 (calories 457)

Shake 2 scoops: P- 48g F-2 C-6 (Calories 240)

Meal 5

Chicken, bacon, cheese, veg- P-40. F-30, C-10 (calories 510)

Totals: P- 230g, F-148.6g, C-30g

(calories 2411)

This is just a starting point. I am very much open to crit on this please! Ordered my BG monitor yesterday so should get that soon so i can start taking readings after meals


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Changed my keto diet thanks to Barsnack. Also lots of brilliant info put up by Ausbuilt. Will post up new diet shortly.

Yesterday gym session:

barbell curls- 3 x 6 45kg

dumbbell curls- 2 x 6 18kg

Preacher curls- 1 x 6 16kg

Dips- 2 x 8

overhead press- 2 x 6 28kg

skull crushers- 2 x 6 30kg

Was sweating like a dirty pig in the gym yesterday due to T5s. Crazy times!!!


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha sounds like a good workout bud! As a bit of extra cardio in your spare time mate invest in a cheap skipping rope! I find mine really helps purely as it's always there so whenever you get the urge you can burn cals lol I'm currently on a cut myself and in the evening if I feel guilty about eating an extra egg yolk or that extra piece of toast I get out the skipping rope and skip for the duration of the tv adverts lol Just food for though 

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea thats a good idea. Cheers mate. How is your cut coming along? You taking anything to assist you?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Not at the mo mate tying to take some time off all the meds lol so apart from hgh I wont be taking anything 

Coming along well yeah I actually enjoy all the cardio I do whilst cutting as I find it helps me recover alot better between weight workouts, helping pump blood around the body. I don't understand people who can diet down without incorporating cardio there are far too many benefits of doing so 

Good luck with the keto bud, hate keto myself as I didn't enjoy the consuming lots of fats but you should see some great fat loss.

Whats your overall goal then mate? To diet untill lean then lean bulk to greatness? lol

Dan


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah i used to really enjoy cardio, then had loads of time off not doing it which is crazy. So just starting to get back on top of it.

I am looking to start running hgh asap. Are you running anything else with it at the moment? I was going to do hgh for 3 months then run test prop along with hgh for another 3 months.

How long did you run keto for? So far i have found it ok, but i am only 3 days in. Really need my BG monitor to arrive so i can actually tell if i am in keto.

Overall goal, prob much the same as everyone else. Get lean and huge! lol. What about you?


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> Yeah i used to really enjoy cardio, then had loads of time off not doing it which is crazy. So just starting to get back on top of it.
> 
> I am looking to start running hgh asap. Are you running anything else with it at the moment? I was going to do hgh for 3 months then run test prop along with hgh for another 3 months.
> 
> ...


Nope as I said bud Im trying to take some time off meds and cut natty before my next cycle. My only real purpose for runnning hgh is for the sense of well being, increased immune, and a little bit of fat loss but more than anything its just to substitute the mental effects that I get from been on cycle.. Helps me to feel as though i'm on something which generlly improved my mood and focus towards training lol 

I only did keto for around 4 weeks bud.. Yeah I was ok at 3 days lol but I personally got sick of it  lots of people do enjoy keto it just wasn't for me.

Sounds good mate. Try setting a number of short term targets for you to meet It helps with the sense of accomplishment and helps keep you focused.

My current goal is to finish my current cut then lean bulk until beggining prep for my first comp next year, going for the NABBA First timers.. I'm in good shape but want to get on stage knowing I am one of the best up there and have a chance of winning so I am very focused towards that and my goal is to place


----------

